
U.S. Married Men Earn Much More Than Others - laurex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-19/u-s-married-men-earn-much-more-than-others-demographics-trends
======
byoung2
_The data doesn’t necessarily mean that being married increases a man’s wages,
according to the analysis by Guillaume Vandenbroucke, a research officer at
the Fed. It may mean men earning higher wages are more likely to marry and
lower-income men remain single_

Also possible (as in my case) that married men are pressured to fight for
raises or pursue better paying jobs to better support their families.

